
Jeff Bezos on the Founding of Amazon (1998) - _pius
http://web.archive.org/web/20081120140522/http://www.commonwealthclub.org/archive/98/98-07bezos-speech.html
======
mdaniel
What an interesting coincidence, the Now I Know newsletter this morning was
about a neat Bezos story and contained a link to this talk:
[http://nowiknow.com/the-lichen-loophole/](http://nowiknow.com/the-lichen-
loophole/)

~~~
_pius
No coincidence at all. ;)

